# Restricting user access to hard drives in Window 8 HOME edition



## khuminis (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, I have Windows 8 Home Edition, so no gpsedit.msc for me! Multiple people have access to my PC but I have client files on a hard drive on my computer, and those other user accounts all have access to that hard drive.

How do I set that hard drive to be accessible only by my account? I googled this but the answers always seem to be "use gpedit.msc" and I don't have that option. Thanks.


----------



## khuminis (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm guessing lack of feedback means it's not possible to do this -- is there another way to secure the files? I can't move them from the hard drive they are on -- they're too big to fit on the drive associated with "my documents."


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the drive and choose *Properties/Securities* tab c*hange permissions/Edit/Add*. Type in the name of the user(s) press *Check Name*. Click *OK*. Check* Full Contro*l in the *Deny* field. _Apply, OK _


----------

